# email troubles



## Four String Chef (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't want to receive emails every time some posts on my thread. I thought I turned the ability off but its no good. I do all this from my phone; can I turn the emails off from my phone?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

Go to User CP, Edit Options, Messages and Notifications, Default Thread Subscription Mode.  Select No Email Notifications.  That should do it.

Also, it needs to be done on the regular website, not the iPhone app.  You can still get the regular site on your phone.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you much.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------

